# Double wiring?



## nordraw (Jul 15, 2010)

Just wondering, is it possible to have two different receivers wired to the same set of speakers? I would use one for music and one for movies. Is this possible? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I think you would need some sort of switch box for that.

If you just had two amps hooked up, I'd think the one not being used would add a lot of resistance, and possible be damaged.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You would be splitting the current of the active amp through the speakers and the output stage of the "off" amp. I'm not an electrical engineer, but I am pretty sure transistors don't like current forced through them. It may have some sort of protection built in to prevent blowing up. My gut says "bad thing." 

A speaker selector switch used backwards would probably work, though.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Most speaker selector switches are designed to maintain impedance, and I don't think would work well. You want a simple hard connect/disconnect switch so it's certainly possible with the right equipment. The two questions I would have would be 1) How many speakers are you planning on using and 2) Why would you like to hook up your system in this way?


----------



## nordraw (Jul 15, 2010)

The receiver i have how is much better then anything i can afford to replace it with but it doesn't have hdmi in puts. I was thinking of getting a cheap say 500 dollar receiver that has hdmi inputs to use as a movie set up and continue to use the other one as my music receiver. Crazy idea i know but the receiver i would want to replace the one i have would cost upward of two grand. Just a thought.


----------



## nholmes1 (Oct 7, 2010)

You would need an A/B switch, pretty common for stereo applications not so much for multichannel but it can be done. Check out the niles SAS-1, SPK-1, or ABS-1 as options, you could use multiple with looping the control thru each one. This would need a 12v trigger at about 500milliamp usually.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

You could also get a blu-ray player with analog outputs and use that, assuming your good receiver has multichannel inputs. What's the make/model of the good receiver?

It is amazing, however, with the high-quality external amps that you can get from places like emotiva couple with capable AVRs with pre-outs, how little you have to spend to get truly world-class sound.


----------



## nordraw (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah i am getting a new blu ray player with the analog outs to take care of the problem i was just wondering about the other way. To tell the truth i most likely will get a new receiver too. I have a four year old pioneer elite and am thinking of getting the SC-37 or SC-35. I can't pull the trigger on a new blu ray. I am not really into the 3D stuff but don't want to shut the door on it. Samsung bd-6900 is the one i am looking at now. Anyway thanks for the help. I have run out of rooms to put my old receivers so it's such a waste since the resale value of electronics is so low.


----------

